# Low dose Aspirin and Folic Acid



## ROSSLOUN

Hi everyone, looking for some advice!

i'm ttc just now...currently im my fertile period just now. I had a m/c at 6 weeks gone back in December then a chemical pg at the end of Feb.. My doc has not been very helpful and has advised he will refer me to a gyn specialist but this may take weeks/months (still waiting for appointment).

Now that i'm ttc again I have read a lot about baby aspirin and prenatals. 

I have taken the matter into my own hands and am now taking 75mg aspirin, a pre natal vitamin and Vitamin B complex (includes vit B6, B12 and fol acid). I have been taking these daily for the last month. 

Anyone got any advice/ experiences. I thought the baby aspirin can't hurt (ive heard it may help with successful implantation) and it can only be a good thing taking extra folic acid/ vitamin B6 and B12? 

How much is too much?

appreciate any views on this x 

thanks, Lou x


----------



## Natasha14

Hi, i dont know much, but before i got pragnant i went on a prenatal vitamin all in one and 2 months later i were pregnant. my doc said that the pills were fine to use and she gave me an extra folic acid to drink as well.

Hope i could help some!!


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Hi Lou - I don't have any advice but I'd like to know the answers too. I have a very similar story to yours, m/c in dec and CP in march and have been wondering about taking aspirin.

Hopefully someone will advise us. You could move the post to pregnancy after a loss, someone there might have some advice too.


----------



## NatoPMT

I answered as much as i know on your mc forum thread Lou


----------



## hoping:)

B vitamins are water soluble so you cant have too much... the extra will just be excreted in your urine:flower:


----------



## heart tree

Hi there, my doctor put me on 4mgs of folic acid. She said it couldn't hurt because it is a B vitamin and the B's flush themselves out of your system once the body has absorbed enough. The danger is getting too much A vitamin. So, make sure to get only a portion of your folic acid through your prenatal vitamin, because your prenatal also has A and you don't want to overdose on that. The rest of it should be a pill that only has folic acid.

I've read a lot about baby aspirin. My doctor said it was ok to take. I've had blood clots in my uterus during my pregnancies, so we're hoping to thin the blood a bit. Just make sure you are only taking one LOW DOSE per day and I think you'll be fine.

As for B6 and B12, I increased my B6 to 250 mcgs (or mgs, I can't remember) because I have a short luteal phase. I increased my B12, but I can't remember how much now. Again, because they are B vitamins, they will flush out of your system, so you are safe to take extra. Good luck!


----------



## NatoPMT

you can have too much B12 and B6, you can damage your nerves and should only take more under drs supervision, B9 / folate is less problematic and you dont od the same and is excreted if you dont need it, but long term high doses arent advised - whatever 'long term' means, they dont define it


----------



## Jasa1911

Hey Hun I was pescribed baby aspirin with my last pregnancy but that was due to 5 previous losses, we also lost Jacob, but that was due to an underlying health problem with myself.

I never got past 9 weeks with previous pregnancys, and with Jacob I was put on aspirin at 5 weeks, and I then made it to 11 weeks when I was put on a daily anticoagulant injectsion and I got to 18 weeks.

I would suggest going back to your GP and asking him to pescribe the aspirin for you along with a 5mg dose of folic acid.

I now have to take 75mg aspirin and 5mg folic acid whiolst trying to concieve and then the injections as soon as i get a positive test.

Have you had your blood tested whlst pregnant to see if you have a clotting disorder, do you have any problems such as a heart condition? ( I have congenital heart disease - which is why we lost Jacob)

Sorry i couldnt be more help - but aspirin can sometimes cause problems you dont need whilst trying to carry a baby, so I would definately get a mediacl opinion xxxx


----------



## NatoPMT

this is pasted from your mc thread

Hi Lou, I have self prescribed both 5mg folate and 75mg low dose aspirin too

My reckoning is that the article that most bumpers post to warn against aspirin is this:

https://www.babycenter.com/404_is-it-...ncy_1357403.bc

in this article however, it says adult (300mg) aspirin is dangerous and can increase risk of miscarriage - all the studies that i can find that show aspirin to be a risk, are studies using adult doses, and lost of bumpers drs have said low dose doesnt do any harm so no harm taking it - and the above article, advising against taking it, says itself:

_Most experts believe low-dose aspirin therapy is safe during pregnancy.
_
However, you should consult a dr because for some individuals, even low dose could be problematic, stomach ulcers being a case in point

Also, if you are taking high dose DHA / EPA which also thin the blood, you might be thinning it too much - much the same effect as adult dose aspirin

I cant find any articles that say that its unsafe, only those saying adult dose is unsafe. 

The folate, my sister had a spina bifida baby, my mum has an unclosed vertebrae and i am allergic to latex (linked to spina bifida) so when i see my dr, i know he will prescribe higher dose folate so im not worried about taking more until then. When i last saw him, when i was actually pregnant, he said taking more wouldnt do any harm (i was taking 3 or 4 x 0.4mg tablets per day) - if it wont harm me, it wont harm you either. 

Not sure about the B12 and B6 but they are water soluable so are excreted - but i do know that even excess water soluable vitamins can cause problems, so be careful and check what doses you should be taking and stick within those for now. Excess B6 i think can damage nerves.

<obsessiveface>


----------



## NatoPMT

Jasa1911 said:


> Have you had your blood tested whlst pregnant to see if you have a clotting disorder, do you have any problems such as a heart condition? ( I have congenital heart disease - which is why we lost Jacob)

sorry to hear about your losses jasa

i have also read theres a possibility (not exactly proven) that low dose aspirin can help for conception as it increases blood flow to the uterus, and ovaries - and might help with implantation and possibly building uterine lining. Its also possible that it can help with unexplained miscarriage without clotting disorders (poss due to increased blood flow) and immune issues too like natural killer cells

the folate might also be implicated in lowering risk of downs, cleft palate and other congenital abnormalities

its too evocative for me to ignore


----------



## heart tree

NatoPMT said:


> you can have too much B12 and B6, you can damage your nerves and should only take more under drs supervision, B9 / folate is less problematic and you dont od the same and is excreted if you dont need it, but long term high doses arent advised - whatever 'long term' means, they dont define it

Thanks Nato! Sorry to be putting out bad info! You are right, you shouldn't take more of the B's than recommended by the doctor. I have no idea what "long term" means either.


----------



## NatoPMT

its not that wrong hearty, its not common to od i dont think, and you can excrete water soluble vits, but it is possible and worth remembering


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Thanks for the info ladies - think this cycle am going to try the extra folic acid and low dose aspirin as everyone seems agreed that it can't hurt.


----------



## magnolia09

I miscarried twins in September and had an ectopic in February and asked my doctor about low dose aspirin because I read about so many people taking it when ttc. She didn't recommend even the low dose without a reason to take it. She said that if you know you have some kind of clotting problem, it can help. But she said if you don't, making your blood too thin isn't good either.


----------



## ROSSLOUN

thanks for the info ladies. I'm just going to continue with what i'm taking, i've read 
a lot about the baby aspirin so think its worth a shot!

When i remember back to the m/c in Dec i had a few early scans when i had been bleeding and the nurse said she could see a few clots/pockets of blood in my uterus which was causing the bleeding, shortly after that i miscarried. 

I have never been tested for blood clotting disorders (awaiting my appointment with a specialist gyn to run tests). But because of the things the nurse said back then i believe that this may be an issue so the baby aspirin can only help can't it?

anyway thanks for the advice and fx'd for a bfp this month!! 

Ps. just got a VERY positive opk this afternoon so we'll be busy the next few days! he he xx


----------

